# Atlas Mill MF parts compatibility



## Dgleavitt (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi, I  I already posted this question in the help section but I was unaware there was a dedicated Atlas forum. 

 I recently acquired an  Atlas MF mill and it is missing the rear gear cover and change O-Matic gears. EBay has these parts but they are listed for a MFC mill with the suffix “A“ after the part number. 

 My question is will part number MF-28A  fit on a MF mill that calls for the part number MF-28?

Thanks 
Andrew


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 11, 2017)

I can't say for sure but the manual says that the MF-28A is for MFC only.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 12, 2017)

I don't know either.  But would bet not.

Incidentally, what is the serial number on your mill.  Or if the nameplate is missing, do your spindle cone pulley and countershaft cone pulley have 4 steps or 3.  If 3, you have an MFA.


----------



## Dgleavitt (Oct 12, 2017)

All the holes are In the same dimensional positions for the MF mill as compared to the MFC drawing I was sent By Clausing. I’m going to go for it and hopefully it works out.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 12, 2017)

OK.  And the pulley steps?


----------



## Dgleavitt (Oct 12, 2017)

I’ll have to look when I get home tonight(2nd shift) but I was pretty sure there were only 3 speeds listed without the back gear. Could be wrong though. Would the badge say? All it says if MF. Also, I’m wondering if someone changed the knee, there is a gear rack running vertically(not used) like it should be lever fed, but it’s adjusted by a hand wheel.


----------



## Dgleavitt (Oct 13, 2017)

It has a 3 step pulley. The serial number is around 3860


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 13, 2017)

OK.  Then it is an MFA.  Apparently, Atlas didn't decide to call the 12 speed machines M1A, MFA or MHA until they went to the 8-speed MFB.  I could name several other things where the manufacturer did something like that.  No one has ever reported having an MFA that didn't have just MF on the nameplate.  According to the MMB-5, the change occurred at serial number 001345 and went up through 005465.

On the vertical rack, yours is at least the second MFA reported to have the MFH's vertical lift rack installed.  Unfortunately I didn't record the serial number.  Could have happened during some order shuffling at the factory.  I can't think of any reason where it would have been cheaper to put it on all mills.


----------



## dockterj (Jan 14, 2022)

Reviving this old thread only to add that my MF (MFA) (s/n 3041) also has the vertical lift rack installed.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 22, 2022)

Dgleaveit

I spent some time on the phone Friday with the Mcnett brothers.  Of the four drawings for MF-28, MF-28A, MF-152 and MF-152A, they only had the drawing for MF28A and MF-152.  And no indication that there ever was an MF-152A.  However, that matches what you have and what you have found to buy.  It appears that what happened to the MF-152A is that they modified the drawing but never added the "A"  to the drawing number.  It also appears that they did not make any revisions to the castings that each part was made from.  And the changes on MF-152 or MF-152A consisted or instructions to drill on assembly or a slight increase in the hole diameters.  So I think that you will be able to use the later outer cover you founnd on eBay.  You might have ti buy or make some slightly larger diameter alignment pins and/or match-drill some holes.  Or both.

Send me a PM with your email address along with tell me whether you need .PDF or .TIF and I will send you the two drawings.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 22, 2022)

Dgleaveit,

It just occurred to me that one other part also calls for Rev A, which is the head.  So they may have used a slightly larger bolt in some holes.  If that is the case, you may have to buy some filler rings or maybe some SAE lock washers in order to use smaller bolts in larger holes..


----------

